# Qt4 проги кушают 100% проца

## plisk

Привет!  :Smile: 

В какой-то момент не так давно случился сабж - qmmp, psi+, cuberok и т.п. - везде тож самое, работают нормально и не тормозят, а проц кушается 100%(одно ядро). Раньше было ока. Подскажите плиз, чего можно глянуть или подкрутить ?

С наилучшими пожеланиями, Александр.

----------

## fank

попробуй поставить strace и потом в консоли 

```
strace some_QT4_program
```

и посмотри что он там пытается сделать все время

----------

## plisk

 *fank wrote:*   

> попробуй поставить strace и потом в консоли 
> 
> ```
> strace some_QT4_program
> ```
> ...

 

О, блин, чет я об этом не подумал. Спасибо  :Smile: . Хм, вырисовалась такая штука - если из консоли запускать qt4 проги - то всё ока, что просто, что под strace. А если пускать из xfce4-panel - то вот и вылазит такая штука.. Другой момент может связанный - firefox тож что-то из под xfce4-panel не хочет запускаться, просто виснет при запуске и ничего не кажет вобще, тож из консоли пускаю..

Вобщем дело в xfce4-panel. Попробую пересобрать что ли  :Smile: .

----------

